# INTRODUCING BraveLittlePrancers MICHAELS NOELLE



## Marty (Mar 23, 2007)

I can hardly believe it! It's a baby girl! I have to pinch myself, I don't beleive it!

I about missed it! I barely caught it on the camera and went SCREAMING up and down the hall for everyone to come on! Poor Jerry about tripped and fell getting up out of bed he was so excited. That man can really move when he wants to! Holly just spit this thing out in a flash!

Baby Noelle was born around 2:00 AM this morning. She's up and nursing! Everything seems fine. Holly's a good mama, a very good mama.

She appears to be black and white minimal pinto. If she's not black, then she's the darkest brown there is, but I think she's black. She has a solid face, 4 white legs, and a white tail with a streak of black down the middle. Her little face is adorable. She has her daddy's face, short from eye to muzzle. Thank goodness for that! I see some very faint white shaded areas on her body in a couple of places. Not real spots, but almost roany looking spots. Like some sort of lacing. I don't know what you'd call that. I'll have to wait till later to get a better look. She's very, very, dainty. She's slightly down in the tendons, I swear, I don't have a clue why I got this for the 3rd time with everything I feed around here. But it's very slight, and it will go away like it did on the others with care.

It's a beautiful warm, sunny day.

She's going out!

Look out everyone! Timmy has a full sister! I'll have this girl under lock and key till she's 21 !!!

I'll get more pictures later when she's outside.

The stall was bedded with hay, but Holly seems to have gobbled it all up! Goodness. That pig.

Michael, you finally got your filly foal from your girl Holly. I know you are here watching over her.

This one's for you my darlin..........


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 23, 2007)

*She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! WAHHHHHOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Marty! I have tears in my eyes!! I am soooooooo happy for you all! She looks beautiful and I look forward to watching her grow up as we have Timmy



: Congrats!! She's perfect



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]how wonderful for you! congrats Marty she is beautiful! Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Firefall (Mar 23, 2007)

She's a doll, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Kendra (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations, she's adorable!!



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 23, 2007)

WooHoo! congrats, finally your own little princess! :aktion033: and a cutie to boot.


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 23, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations - a keeper in many mini ways.

Welcome to the world Noelle.


----------



## bcody (Mar 23, 2007)

OH MARTY!!!!! She is beautiful!! I am so happy for you. Congratulations. Crying tears of joy for you!


----------



## rockin r (Mar 23, 2007)

YEAH MARTY :aktion033: :aktion033: Finally, some happy good news for your family!!!! Noelle is precious....


----------



## Mona (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE] Marty on getting exactly what you ordered! I know Michael will be smiling down on her for sure!!


----------



## horsehug (Mar 23, 2007)

A huge congrats to you, Marty 

She is beautiful!!! And I am so happy for you!!! ))

Susan O.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW when holly gets down to buisness she gets it done! I just read she was bagging yesterday.

CONGRATS on a beautiful baby girl WHOO HOO


----------



## Miniv (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the world, little MICHAEL'S NOELLE!!!!



:

HappyHappyHappy DAY!!!! (And look, Marty, your pictures have Orbs!)



:

:aktion033: :aktion033:



:



: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful Noelle!



:

Pam C.


----------



## Shawntelle (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats on the healthy baby FILLY!!! Thats so excting! She is a very special little girl and beautiful too.



:

Congrats again



:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 23, 2007)

Wahoooo! That is the MOST awesome news! I am so happy for you!



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2007)

im sooooooooooo happy for you im about to cry happy tears!! She is just beautiful! I know micheal is smiling so big from above :aktion033:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]YEAH!!! MARTY I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## RallyZ (Mar 23, 2007)

AB-SO-LUTE-LY PERFECT!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

You have my most heartfelt congratulations.

Like many others, I have tears in my eyes.

I'm so happy for you that this so desired filly has arrived safely.

She will be well loved by all.



:



:


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 23, 2007)

<<<happy tears!>>> Oh Marty! She is precious! And perfect! And most wonderful! And magical! and, and, and...all of it! No one deserves this happy moment more than your family, she is such a blessing!

[SIZE=36pt]Welcome to the world, little NOELLE!!![/SIZE]


----------



## SWA (Mar 23, 2007)

Awe Marty, what a precious blessing she is! Absolutely ADORABLE!!!




:

:aktion033: Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 23, 2007)

Theres nothing like a beautiful healthy foal to make your heart sing!!! Congratulations Marty!!! She's a beauty. :bgrin


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, I have tears in my eyes!! She's beautiful and you know she came straight from Michael - congratulations!! I am so happy for you :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: I know Micheal is a very very happy boy today, he finially got his filly!! I cannot even put into words how thrilled i am for you Marty!

She is the most beautiful things, Little Noelle is here!!!! :aktion033:





Perfect :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## lvponies (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! On your beautiful little girl!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Oh goodness she's adorable! (from what I can see behind the tears in my eyes!) I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you! Welcome little Noelle!



:



:


----------



## CKC (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty! She is beautiful! I agree Michael is smiling from above.


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly Marty! I know you have been wanting this one for some time. I hope she turns out to be all you hoped for.


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, I am so happy for you, I just knew it would be a filly! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Paminihorse (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: COngratulations she is very adorable


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new filly!


----------



## Reble (Mar 23, 2007)

*[SIZE=36pt]IT'S A FILLY CONGRATULATIONS [/SIZE]*


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty!!!! Just what you ordered! Noelle is beautiful!

Lyn


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She's beautiful



:

Tracy


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, she's GORGEOUS, Marty!!



: Welcome to the world little Michael's Noelle! :aktion033:


----------



## Warpony (Mar 23, 2007)

day before yesterday I went shopping with my mother in law, and I was sharing a little of your story with her to ask her to pray for you and yours... and i told her how important it was to me that something good happen for you. I can barely see the keyboard for the happy tears in my eyes... I'm so pleased that all went well and you have this little blessing in your life now.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Mar 23, 2007)

YAY!!! What a beauty-ful little girl for Michael.

Good job Holly.........you deserve lots of carrots and EXTRA scrunchies for this one!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Wow!! Marty!! I am so happy for you!!! .......can't wait to see her clipped....LOL

Congrats, Michael...I am looking towards heaven 'cause I know you had something to do with this little girl being a little girl....

Mary B


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

:



:



:



:



: bawling my eyes out again at work  but definitely tears of joy this time...

WOO HOO Noelle, welcome to the world little princess! :saludando: now be good for your Grandma Marty



:

the weirdest thing is that we have a pool for a gal on my other mini group here local and i put in for a filly at 2 a.m. Friday...



:


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Marty, Jerry and Dan

I am so Thrilled for you all, She is just breath-taking. Michael you did so good, and look

at this beautiful filly. I know Michael is watching from Heaven's beautiful windows, and he

is just full of smiles. He is grinning from ear to ear.

What a perfect name for her too, Michael's Noelle. I am just so happy for you all.

Your Friend always

Vicky

:aktion033: :new_multi: :new_multi:




:



:



: :new_multi: :new_multi: :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, the world does work in in wonderful ways sometimes. Just when I think its a crappy place, something wonderful happens. Rest assured Micheal had a hand in Noelle's birth.



:

Congratulations!



:


----------



## Cathy_H (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty & family. :aktion033: Enjoy her as I know you will.



: Bless you all!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Yay! Congrats Marty and Michael!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 23, 2007)

I was in the barn when Jodi hollared out her back door Marty got Noelle!!!!! I am so happy for all of you that this little girl is here healthy and with very little stress. Thank you Michael for sending this bundle for mom to love. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Mar 23, 2007)

From one grandmother to another - CONGRATULATIONS !!!! I love minimal colored pintos. I will make sure that Jim knows he is a grandsire - again. I am actually foaling out two of his daughters for some friends. I will send Noelle pics of her cousins when they foal.

LisaB - Ozark


----------



## just2minis (Mar 23, 2007)

:new_multi: YEAH !!! A HUGE Congratulations to you :bgrin I just knew you were gonna have a filly because you needed her :aktion033:

She is a doll !!!



:


----------



## sundancer (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats :aktion033: She is soooo cute! Lucky you

Julie


----------



## nootka (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I am SOOOO happy for you, Marty!!!!

congratulations, she is beautiful!

Enjoy her every moment. I know you will....

Liz M.


----------



## Relic (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty on a lovely filly :cheeky-smiley-006: l'm jealous l'm still waiting for my March 14 kid to show up.. :ugh:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tears of joy fill my eyes for you, sweet Marty, and the first good news in a long time.

Leia


----------



## wildoak (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty, she's a doll! You got just what you ordered. :aktion033:

Jan


----------



## CyndiD (Mar 23, 2007)

OH MARTY AND NOELLE....

[SIZE=24pt]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

I think that this filly was special ordered  from an Angel Above!!!


----------



## Barbie (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Noelle - welcome to the world little one - always remember that you have a very special angel watching over you.[/SIZE]

Marty-I am so happy for you and your family. You all needed a happy event. Congrats to all of you.

Barbie


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 23, 2007)

She is [SIZE=36pt]PERFECT!!!!!![/SIZE]

Congrats, no one deservers it more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are so happy for you and your new little beginning!


----------



## Gena (Mar 23, 2007)

AW Marty I am sooo happy for you!!!!! I had tears in my eyes when I read your post! What a beautiful name, she is truly a little perfect gift, what a special blessing!



:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty on a beautiful & healthy little filly!


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2007)

Now, how did I manage to sleep through all of that commotion????

Congratulations, Marty!! What a beautiful little girl! Can't wait to see more photos...

I'm betting that this one's going to be a smart, loving, playful little imp, and absolutely devoted to you, just like her guardian angel who made certain she came out just as you wished.

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: She is so pretty. :aktion033:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 23, 2007)

Heartfelt congratulations Marty we were rooting for a filly.

Black and white minimal Tobiano + Sabino, by the way!!!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 23, 2007)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:





: YES!



:

oh, marty she is just beautiful. the cutest lil[SIZE=14pt] GIRL[/SIZE] ever!!! :bgrin

:new_multi: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :488:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 23, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA! I stood up here and just screamed for ya!!!!! OMG Marty I am so so so thrilled for you! Congratulations times a million! OH she is so tiny and pretty!!!

Had to add I see ORBS in her pics!!! Micheal is right there with you Marty. I am so happy for you and this new little beginning. Can't get the grin off my face today!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Marty! It's wonderful that you got just what you hoped for, AND that everything went so well...looks like a darling and fancy little filly!

Margo


----------



## anita (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonderful new Marty! Congratulations to all involved

Anita


----------



## capall beag (Mar 23, 2007)

I am truly happy for you



:

She is delightful



:


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am absolutely thrilled for all of you!!!!!



: :bgrin


----------



## megaroo (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby girl, shes precious!


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: So happy that you have some much needed joy in your life today.



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 23, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! I am so glad the Filly Fairy granted your wish. She is just precious! :aktion033:


----------



## sedeh (Mar 23, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :new_multi: I'm sooooooooo happy for you Marty!! You and Michael got your Noelle!! I know Michael is just grinning away watching you. She's just adorable! :538:


----------



## mininik (Mar 23, 2007)

She's beautiful, Marty... just perfect... hugs and congratulations!



:


----------



## sfmini (Mar 23, 2007)

This is awsome! So, Marty, no more jinx on the family, eh? :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :new_multi: :488: :aktion033:



:



:


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulation!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Very pretty little girl!


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YEY!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MARTY!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 23, 2007)

:new_shocked: CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a beautiful little girl!



: Good job Holly.



:


----------



## MiniWrangler (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations, she is beautiful :aktion033:


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:



:



:


----------



## REO (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]**HAPPY TEARS!!!!**[/SIZE]

*I know what this meant to you Marty and I'm so happy for you!*


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty

I'm so thrilled for you, and your family

.......A gift from Michael


----------



## shane (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah martty!!!!!!!!!

if anyone needed this you did....



: shes the picture of timmy as a baby, i bet micheals just grinning from ear to ear with his little sign for you.....



:



:



:

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 23, 2007)

"CONGRATULATIONS!" Marty!!

MICHAEL'S NOELLE!!!! is just PERFECT!! What a precious baby and she will be so loved!!

Your family certainly deserves this little ray of sunshine and I just feel that Michael with the help of God certainly had something to do with it.

Hugs to you with a special hug for Holly and your much treasured MICHAEL'S NOELLE!!!!!!!


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay Marty...3:30pm Pacific Time...do we have those outdoor photos yet? I know, I know, you can't drag yourself away from her, but we're out here dying to see MORE!!

(And while you're at it, give her a hug for me!)


----------



## lvponies (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been checking back all day too looking for more pictures. Come on Marty....we know you have them. Please share!!!


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I know how much you wanted her, I am so happy for you.




:



:



:



:

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 23, 2007)

Ditto that! Folks gotta eat! now download the pics while you're cooking or are you having birthday cake!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]AWESOME[/SIZE]...... [SIZE=14pt]CONGRATS!!![/SIZE] :aktion033: :aktion033:



: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:



:


----------



## Marty (Mar 23, 2007)

We've been out all day long, whew~!

Had a big day; a lot of naps in the sunshine, a lot of trotting around.

Holly was very proud, tail flagging and prancing and dancing, as she paraded her new baby past the herd.

The baby is very friendly and loves scratches! Having a little problem trying to get a scruchie on the forelock...... we didn't grow one yet.



:


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 23, 2007)

: What a doll, she looks alot like her dam.

I know Michael would loved her. I love the name as well.

take care and enjoy you need this. :saludando:


----------



## lvponies (Mar 23, 2007)

She is just precious!!



: I love her high whites in the back.


----------



## flflyingw (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome you pretty filly and stand tall and run with the wind. You are so loved and wanted. FLFlyingW


----------



## Marnie (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, she is absolutely beautiful, I'm so happy for you, Holly and your family. Just precious and we all know how she will be loved!



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

WAY TO GO HOLLY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: You did good! Congrats Marty, on a beautiful little girl.



: Watch out Timmy~~ your little sis will eventually put you in your place!  Corinne


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty! She's a pretty cute little girl, and Holly looks great. I am just tickled for you! I can hear her telling on you though... "Geesh Mom, gimme some time, will ya? I'll have the prettiest forelock you ever did see and THEN you can put scrunchies in it, just in time for our favorite holiday!" Congrats again on Michael's Noelle, I am so happy for you that she's a she!

Hugs!

Jodi


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marty on a very cute filly. :aktion033:



:



:


----------



## Candice (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: She is just Beautiful!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :aktion033:


----------



## RainSong (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats Marty! She's adorable, and Nathan agrees. He was crying and fussing, so I brought him over and showed him the pics and he was smiling and happy over them until I tried to scroll so I could read text... then he got upset again.




: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 23, 2007)

THAT is one gorgeous little girl folks! Look at those sexy high whites! Won't she have fun getting them dirty!

(doggone spelling)


----------



## Cimarron (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so happy that you got your filly!!!! She is truly a gift from heaven!!!! Sheila



:



:


----------



## Dona (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Marty...you have evoked a flood of tears...tears of joy.

That sweet little girl is a special gift from Heaven!



:


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh marty I am crying too!! She is so sweet. I know Micheal is watching over her. Congrats on the beautiful Noelle!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Shelley<><


----------



## Marty (Mar 23, 2007)

You guys are AMAZING!

I cannot believe all the well wishes. Jerry and I are sitting here reading each one.

You are all way too nice!

I am going to be printing these pages out for our keepsake album.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 23, 2007)

barnbum said:


> : Yep, just one more reminder of how loved the Garrisons are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oh so true.*

well some little filly reminds me a lot of her big brother ......



: what a cute pair they'll be one day.



: give her a kiss for us! (though im sure she's already gotten a million!)



:


----------



## minimule (Mar 23, 2007)

She's a doll!


----------



## lilnickers (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, Congratulations on your new little girl :aktion033: You sound so happy , you lift us all with your happiness



: She looks like a keeper to me for sure, a minimal black pinto



: Enjoy her





P.S. Your barn looks real nice ,too, BTW.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2007)

That's the very best news, Marty! Congratulations!!!!!! I couldn't possibly be happier for you!

I'm not surprised it's a filly, though. :bgrin I'm sure Michael had some say in what it turned out to be, and I have no doubt he'll be watching over Noelle and you. Bless her heart. I hope she lives a long and happy life with you.



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## susanne (Mar 23, 2007)

Ditto the legs -- wowzers!!!

She and Erica's Knocker need to get together and form the LB Miniature Rockettes...The high whites extending up the hip makes me think of high-kicking chorus girls with skirts slit up to...

She is both adorable AND elegant!


----------



## crponies (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so thrilled for you, Marty! I'm glad you got this wish. I know you have many happy times together with your new little girl.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh congratulations!! Shes' sweet.

It's nice to see some light shine on what had seemed to be a rough time for all of you.

I can imagine she will be spoiled rotten! And rightly so!

xoxox



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: pictures :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

she is just too precious



:


----------



## Devon (Mar 24, 2007)

: I am SO Happy for you!!! :new_shocked:



:



:



:



:


----------



## hairicane (Mar 24, 2007)

Giant, big, huge congrats on little Noele :aktion033:



:



:



: She is just the cutest little girl



: and u all deserve her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Mar 24, 2007)

:aktion033:



: Yeah! Marty I'm so happy for all of you! I just love her name! Holly has done it again! She's beautiful!

God Bless,

Joan


----------



## Valerie (Mar 24, 2007)

Marty & family,

Congrats on your new arrival! I will echo what everyone else has said, it is such a special blessing, you

got what you had your heart on and I am sure Michael helped with that (the orbs in your first pics just show that Michael is still there with you). I keep waiting for a sign from my Mom......but enough about that, let's get back to something pleasant. Yea, a new baby!!

Please enjoy your new bundle of joy, and give her a hug & kiss from me.



:


----------



## LindaL (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow!! I havent been able to get on the computer all day until now and look what I missed!!! :new_shocked:

CONGRATS Marty and family!!! You all deserve some GOOD in your lives and she is just what you needed!! She is precious!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Getitia (Mar 24, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Marty :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: She is just lovely and truly a blessing



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw this post and just got so excited for you Marty! She is absolutly beautiful, I can't wait to see her unfold and her of all of her crazy antics! Good things DO happen to good people Marty, sometimes you just have to wait for them. Michael is looking out for you.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh God, I'm so happy Holly had a filly! :new_shocked: That horse, IMO, is blessed. Marty, from every part of me, Congratulations!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 24, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!



:



:



:



: :aktion033: :aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Enjoy, hug and pamper that baby - she is sooo adorable!



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Mijke (Mar 24, 2007)

:aktion033: :risa8: :cheeky-smiley-006:



:

Marty, I was soooo happy to read your announcement! :aktion033:



:

I wish you all the joy and pleasure with this little bundle of happiness!



:

It's amazing how Michael brings a positive turn in life to your family!

Enjoy!



:


----------



## Shari (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats Marty!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## WeeOkie (Mar 24, 2007)

She's beautiful, Marty!!! Congratulations. This is going to be one spoiled little girl :aktion033:

Rita


----------



## Jess P (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Marty, she is wonderful!

What a beautiful gift.

Congratulations!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 24, 2007)

I teared up when I saw the title, and as soon as I saw the pics I was crying all over my computer. Which is why I should stop visiting the forum at work! I am so happy for all of you--Noelle is the filly we all dream of getting, but the one you truly deserve. Consider those roan spots Michael's handprints, because I'm sure he had a part in this gift. And I can't help but wonder...is Dirty Holly's daughter going to be a writer too? Congratulations Marty!!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 24, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

Shelley


----------



## Joyce (Mar 24, 2007)

She's beautiful Marty and I'm so happy for you. Congratulations !!!

Joyce L


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 24, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Hey Garrison Family- Congrats on that pretty little filly. SHe's adorable, and my favorite colors too!!!




: I love her. I agree with Dimimore Micheal was there all the time and was making sure Holly and babe were fine.[/SIZE]

Christy and Family


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 24, 2007)

Marty wow what legs she has now that shes unfolding we will never get tired of seeing or hearing about her. A special Blessing if ever there was one and just when you thought times were pretty dark. It is soooo nice to hear something nice is happening to you.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 24, 2007)

: Marty! What a blessing little Noelle will be to your family. I keep you always in prayer, your family has been a special part of this forum. I think of you all daily when I look at my benefit auction boy I bought for your cause. I know noelle will help to add some joy to your lives!


----------



## miniapp (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations, Marty... she is lovely! :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Marty (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll get some new pictures on Sunday when she's out.

She's unfoalding really nice now.

She dropped those foot pads off by herself today, and suddenly just popped right up on those tendons too.

Everything is looking wonderful.

She's a gift.


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 25, 2007)

WOO HOO a filly!! :aktion033: :cheeky-smiley-006:



: She's beautiful!


----------



## appymini (Mar 25, 2007)

She is just lovely Marty


----------



## luckymeacres (Mar 25, 2007)

:risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

DOING THE HAPPY DANCE HERE IN FLORIDA FOR YOU GUYS!!!
Congrats.....what a beautiful girl.

:lol: :lol: think of all the stories we can share :lol: :lol:


----------



## Meavey (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Marty! :aktion033:

Your order was delivered perfectly. :bgrin


----------



## joyenes (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Marty :aktion033: Little Michael Noelle is just beautiful



: When I started reading all these responses I started to cry for this really shows how great the forum members are. You have touched many lives through your good times and tragedy. We all love you and your family and I'm so happy little Noelle is here to bring you much needed joy this summer. Gods Blessings to you all. Joyce


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Mar 25, 2007)

Marty,

I am so happy for you!!!!!! I know you have been waiting for this little girl for a long, long time!!! I know she will bring you much joy and happiness



: !!! Way to go Garrison Family!!!!!

hugs,

lis

p.s talk about some legs :aktion033:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 25, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: YIPPY MARTY WHAT A PRETTY GIRL :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi:


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh Marty! I am so happy for you. I love what you named her. She is wonderful!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## zacharyfarms (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh she is gorgeous...Marty..I have had food poisoning so haven't been on much and just now saw your post..Congratulations..what a special little girl and I love her name. :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh Garrison Family - I am so happy for you! I wasn't on the Forum all weekend, so I missed the news... Please accept my tardy Congraulations!!!!! It is so good to read some great news coming from you! I can't wait to watch Michaels Noelle grow up - she's a cutie




:


----------



## thegrandzapper (Mar 27, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:



:



: velma :saludando: :saludando:


----------

